# My 125 gallon tank *****Manzanita Bouquet*****



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

very good deal for the tank and stand. tank looks good, will look great after a little bit more growth.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

yeah good deal and I agree it will look amazing after some more growth


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

I like the natural look of how all the branches all lean in the same direction like they're in a flowing river.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Could use more photos! The 125g is a 6' long tank, right? A friend of mine just bought one for a reef set up and <$300 is a steal! I kinda like the wood set up, but I'm not the biggest fan of wood sticking out of the top of tanks.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah its 6 foot I'll take some more pics tonight


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

AWESOME SCAPE!!! VERY NATURAL!!!

From what I can see in the first pic the Angels you have in there are good looking too! What all plants do you have in there? Are you running canister filters only, or is there a sump/wet-dry on there as well? Sorry for all the questions, but the tank really interests me, and I LOVE the theme and layout! This is a dream size tank for me, so I like to learn what others are doing on theirs so if by the grace of God I am able to get on someday I will have an idea on where to start!

Thanks for the info, and Best of luck on your AWESOME FIND!!!
Drew


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

im running 2 odysea canister filter and a eheim canister as well. I have mostly low light plants;
anubias
needle leaf java fern
java fern
hygro polysperma
rotala rotundifolia
buces
s. repens
crypt balansae
crypt wendtii
a. reinekii
pennywort
red tiger lotus
hydroclyte japan
hygro pinnatifida
xmas moss
mini xmas moss
just waiting for the plants to fill in


----------



## ROYWS3 (Feb 1, 2014)

looks great. can't wait to se it fill in


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

What my tank looks like from my point of view on my chair


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Aw, should have got the 8' tank. You've got the perfect cubby for it! I'm going for a similar scape when it comes time to plant my tank. Should definitely look top notch when it grows in. Do the hanging lights bother you while seated at all? That's been my only worry with lighting in that manner.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Looking good! Are you running CO2?


----------



## birbaliktanki (Jun 18, 2014)

are those bba covering some parts of the wood?


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks no the led don't really bother me because they are pointed down in the tank and have no glare. I am not running co2 basically a low tech tank. No its not bba I have some xmas and willow moss tied on to the driftwood.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

This thing looks so natural. Nice job. Did you get the fertz from aquariumfertilizer.com


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

No I got it from Nicolg on this forum. I'll prob stop dosing when I run out its just too much on this big of a tank.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

Update


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

the angels are lookin good


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah they are little pigs lol


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

rescaped again today i think im gonna go with this for a while lol. what do u guys think should i paint the background black or leave it as is?


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Ouch!! One day my dark basement will have one of those. Or whatever I will be able to bring down there.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

ohh its lookin very good grown in like this! keep up the good work


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

wow...it's looking great!


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks def glad I went with the black background


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's an updated pic things are slowly growing in... Now dosing with metricide everyday. 








added 20 blackskirt tetras to the tank i think i have about close to 40 -50 schooling fish in the tank now consists of harlequin rasboras cherry barbs gold tetras and blackskirt tetras

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

Wow. That looks awesome! What substrate are you using in this tank?


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

just a bunch of substrate mixed together from previous set ups i had. so eco complete pfs sand and then i added a layer of light gravel to the front of the tank for contrast


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I like that composition. Looks great.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

Looking fantastic. I'm really trying to curb my reliance on Excel, but I'm not at the point yet where I can keep algae in check without it. Keep posting the progress.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chibils (Nov 18, 2007)

Loving the look of the 'scape, du3ce. The way you placed the wood makes all the difference.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

The large piece of wood in post # 23 was more of a distraction than a plus.
Looks real good now. A + on the background(black) also.


----------



## CaptinYesterday (Apr 7, 2015)

Sweet setup. Are those live plants you have growing out of bins in the back of the tank? Super cool concept. Looks like a fun tank to mess around with.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Solid scape. Though pruning and plant placement can be improved to make the scape more refined, the overall placement is nice and feels very balanced. Looking good!


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

CaptinYesterday said:


> Sweet setup. Are those live plants you have growing out of bins in the back of the tank? Super cool concept. Looks like a fun tank to mess around with.


Yes I have some houseplants growing on top of the tank

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

du3ce said:


> Here's an updated pic things are slowly growing in... Now dosing with metricide everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very impressive!


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

I added some white sand on the bank to make the scape pop out more








Heres some plants that I have growing out on top of the tank








Heres a closeup of my angels feeding on some flakes 









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Love it. How much matricide are you dosing and how are you dosing it (you dilute it first or just use it as is?).


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

I dose 15ml of metricide everyday straight not diluted 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

Got 6 Tony tan discus in couple days ago been doing wc every 2 days in this tank. Will blog about growing out discus in a planted tank have done it before so no biggie have plenty of brine, earthworm flakes and freeze dried for them.
















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LinaS (Jul 14, 2015)

du3ce said:


> Got 6 Tony tan discus


they are so cute!! want to see more photos ))


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice and cute, what is the lighting?

Michel.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

i have 2 beamswork leds over the tank took out my rgb


----------



## milbran220 (Jul 18, 2014)

Wow ... gorgeous!


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

I picked up a 3in red Scarlett so I have a totally 7 in my tank now. Was thinking of getting rid ofall the shoaling fish but it's gonna be a pain. All of the fishes are eating really well and they always beg for food whenever I approached the tank









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

It's been a while but here's the tank as of today have a total of 9 discus in their now 5 bluediamonds and 4 Marlboro reds.

























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

What are the new LEDs you're using? They kind of look like aquamars


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah they are


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

Took off my black background looks much better 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

Added a blue background 









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

Added a blue background 









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]



Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

